# Where are Mac OS Sierra's grey sidebar icons?



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

In Mac OS Sierra, the icons in the Finder sidebar with just the normal view are light sepia. If one saves a file, the cutdown version of the Finder window shows grey icons in the sidebar. I know exactly where the sepia ones are, but the grey ones are not in the same place. Where are the grey sidebar images stored in Mac OS Sierra?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It looks like you are being helped in this other forum: https://macosx.com/threads/where-are-sierras-grey-sidebar-icons.323957/ You should stick with that thread.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

But now I have another question about the same topic: why do I still see those icons in the sidebar after I replaced them with full-colour opaque icons? I replaced icons in /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources. Is there another place where those grey icons are stored?


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I am now thinking that greyscale is being applied to the icons in the Finder sidebar. I changed the sidebar generic folder icon in CoreTypes.bundle to a blue folder, and the grey folder icon changed to a darker colour. Also, of course, all my customized folder images are changed to generic in the sidebar. Where are the settings in Mac OS that do those things? Is there any way to change that?


----------

